# Installing firefox



## golpemortal (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi guys,
I had no issues installing firefox up untill today....
I tried this
#pkg install firefox
got this

pkg: No packages available to install matching 'firefox' have been found in the repositories

any idea why Firefox can not be found?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm building it from ports on one of my other machines as I type.


----------



## golpemortal (Aug 13, 2017)

let me know what you find, as I tried it from port but I got error and could not be install, I also try #pkg search firefox and could not find firefox

#pkg search firefox

esteidfirefoxplugin-3.8.0.1115 Digital signing with Estonian ID card in Firefox
linux-firefox-45.9.0,2         Web browser based on the browser portion of Mozilla
xpi-firefox-showcase-0.9.5.6   Easily locate and select any open browser window

as you can see output above, I was expecting firefox-55.0.1 or firefox-54.0.1

https://www.freebsd.org/ports/www.html#firefox-55.0.1


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 13, 2017)

golpemortal said:


> let me know what you find, as I tried it from port but I got error and could not be install, I also try #pkg search firefox and could not find firefox only found
> 
> #pkg search firefox
> 
> ...



Go with www/firefox and you will get v.55.0.1. It's in the process of compiling lang/rust right now and will no doubt finish successfully. I just started building it approximately 50 minutes ago.


----------



## golpemortal (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks Trihexagonal, 
I will try to  from www/firefox again see if it builds and installs


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 13, 2017)

My pleasure.

I'm using ports-mgmt/portmaster to build it and it's having no problems.

Edit: And finished compiling at 12am.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 13, 2017)

Same here. I've never had issues installing or upgrading Firefox.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 13, 2017)

Try running `pkg update -f` to force pkg to full download the repository database. You may have something wrong with you local pkg database.


----------



## dpx (Aug 13, 2017)

I can confirm firefox is missing. But I have running Firefox 54.0.1_1,1 installed as binary package few days ago. It is running without any linux dependencies since I have linux layer disabled.

Is missing binary firefox build something temporary? Is there some place where I can track such announcements? Building it from source is not really an option I'd like to use.


----------



## forquare (Aug 13, 2017)

Nothing to note on the Freshports page.

Also, here is the latest package for amd64, so it is still there. 

It looks like 55.0.1.1 was committed in several steps over a couple of days. I wonder if that’s an issue? (afaik updates are usually a single commit, but my experience isn’t all that great of the subject)


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 13, 2017)

Ok, its appear Firefox is missing in the quartely branch, however it is present in the latest.


----------



## Kiiski (Aug 13, 2017)

dpx said:


> Is missing binary firefox build something temporary? Is there some place where I can track such announcements? Building it from source is not really an option I'd like to use.



Maybe not quite what you asked for, but you can track state of port system in http://portsmon.freebsd.org/

One interesting way to find information about problems in ports and packages


----------



## Minbari (Aug 13, 2017)

Edit  /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf and substitutes _quartely_ with _latest_ and then you can install firefox 55.0.1.1.


----------



## Maxnix (Aug 13, 2017)

Minbari said:


> Edit  /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf and substitutes _quartely_ with _latest_ and then you can install firefox 55.0.1.1.


It's good practice not modifing defaults files: all custom options and repositories should be added to /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/<your_file>.conf. In this case /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf can be copied in /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos, and then modified.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 13, 2017)

Maxnix said:


> It's good practice not modifing defaults files


In fact, to quote from the top of that config file:


> # To disable this repository, *instead of modifying or removing this file*,
> # create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file:


----------



## golpemortal (Aug 13, 2017)

Minbari said:


> Edit  /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf and substitutes _quartely_ with _latest_ and then you can install firefox 55.0.1.1.



You are the MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you, I was able to install Firefox firefox-55.0.1,1


----------



## gyrene2083 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hello All, 

I am having a terrible time trying to install firefox. I keep getting the following msg:

1 problem(s) in the installed package found.
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
=> Note: Vulnerable ports are marked as such even if there is no update available.
=> If you wish to ignore this vulnerability rebuild with 'make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes'
***Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/libsandfile
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/libsandfile
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/jack
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/jack
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/firefox
***Error code 1

I have run the following commands:

# portsnap fetch update
# pkg audit -F
# freebsd-update fetch

# portmaster www/firefox

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

-Semper Fi
gyrene2083


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 21, 2018)

gyrene2083 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am having a terrible time trying to install firefox. I keep getting the following msg:
> 
> ...



From your root account run:


```
cd /usr/ports/www/firefox
make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes install clean
```

If it gives you an error message at the end that it's already installed run:


```
make deinstall
make reinstall clean
```

Then, to get rid of the vulnerable file, I do the following and can still view youtube videos and such:


```
# cd /usr/ports/audio/libsndfile && make deinstall clean
```

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/any-solutions-for-the-libsndfile-vulnerability.65321/#post-383120


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 21, 2018)

gyrene2083 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am having a terrible time trying to install firefox. I keep getting the following msg:


Apart from what Trihexagonal said above you could also consider using binary packages instead of building your own. So instead of using Portmaster you'd use pkg itself, like so: `pkg install firefox` which would install a pre-build Firefox package together with all its dependencies.

However: keep well in mind that it's bad practice to mix those two installation methods. If you do chose for this route then it's much safer to (re)install all your software as binary packages.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 21, 2018)

When I have to do that I always run ports-mgmt/portmaster afterward like I was going to reinstall www/firefox to see what it would have installed along with it. Then choose not to reinstall it and install everything it would have along with it using ports-mgmt/portmaster.

That way everything is up to date and you get the same results you would have if ports-mgmt/portmaster built www/firefox, or whatever port I had to do it with.

Somewhere in there libsndfile will come up again, but you take care of it the same way.


----------



## gyrene2083 (Oct 21, 2018)

Thank you both for your responses.  I was able to use Trihexagonal's method. I actually followed his guide, and like ShelLuser said, as many others have, it's bad practice to mix two installation methods. 

My problem that I wasn't using the make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes install clean properly, and didn't know what I was doing wrong. Thank you both for taking the time to lend this Marine an assist. 

So, I now have firefox, and actually installed leafpad in fluxbox, I have more to read and learn, but I'm on my way. lol

-Semper Fi
gyrene2083


----------

